# classical composer that have been label manieristic composers



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

I know it occured in France whit Solage perhaps in early italia ars subtilior era and late renaissance
Gesualdo well kind of late in the era.So Gesualdo and Solage were manieristic classical composer. What i know about marnierism well it's a school of artform into music, painting , scultors but wikipedia dosen talk about manieristic classical composer in the depth , they in fact dosen mention em, so were can i find info on early and late manieristic classical composers since i enjoy this school of
fine art...

You guys i need a little help, who knowledge in this field, perhaps and italian musicologist, or some american dude who knows , i want to know all there is to know about this movement and it's others adherent, the most interresting?

In fact or there any cd on manierismo?

:tiphat: have a nice day your pal the profundis


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

The term "mannerist" in the arts is a bit vague in its application, but in a broad sense it indicates a self-conscious preoccupation with, and an intellectualized elaboration of, style, which tends to occur in the wake of periods regarded as "classic" or "mature." I can easily see why Gesualdo's work would be considered mannerist, but I'm not aware of a specific school or period of music that's been so designated.

The word "mannered" is not usually intended as a compliment. It's often used of musical performances in which expressive gestures are applied in an exaggerated way.


----------



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

Showmanship might be a more appropriate term. Franz Liszt was know for his showmanship at the piano but why not if he was exceptionally talented.


----------

